# our dear friend jim corey is with misit now



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

just got news that jim passed a little while ago. i was on my way to hosp when i got the call.prayers go out to my dear ,dear friends jim and rick. on the brighter side,can you imagine those two riunning around up there.they were both great in there own way,as we know.ogf members and friends will always remember these two.maybe someday we can have a ogf memorial tournament in his name in the se end for eyes that he loved so much.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Man...when it rains it pours....RIP Jim.
Prayers to your loved ones.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

We'll all miss you,and for me , trips to Tappan will never be the same - it was always a good time to stop and visit with Jim , catch up on the latest fishing news,and get the best deal on live bait ANYWHERE !!! ( those "2 scoops" of crappie minnows were usually 5 or 6 dozen !!!) We'll tell fish stories again someday !!! 'Rude Dog


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Man...this has been a rough few days for me personally and for the OGF family.
I am going to miss Jim Corey so very much.
We logged a lot of miles as tournament partners and spent countless hours in the boat together.
Underneath that gruff exterior was a heart of gold, and an intelligence level that was unbelievable.
Not just fishing but,he was a brilliant intellectual on so many levels.
The thing I loved about Jim was he fit in anywhere..from the outhouse to the penthouse.
Jim is probably the most genuine man I ever met.
One of Jims great qualities is that a friendship with Jim did not require high maintenance.
After we quit fishing tournaments we could see each other every 6 months or so and we would always greet with a firm handshake and a bright smile and say how much we missed each other.
Jim is leaving us with tearful eyes and a great legacy.
This is so sad for me...I have to stop writing...


----------



## Nile (Apr 9, 2009)

Prayers go out to the lost members. RIP, You guys will surely be missed.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

What can I say ?? As Lewis said he was one of the most genuine men you will ever meet and one of the most intelligent, could talk on any level and what a sense of humor !!! I've lost a true friend and the world has lost a treasure. OGF is the greatest site on earth but man what a hole it has in it now with Jim and Misfit both leaving us. If there is a heaven, there's a whole lot of souls in for a good time with those two there. Rest in peace guy's, we love ya....Pete


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is not just an OGF loss. This is a loss for Ohio and anyone who came in contact with the both of them.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Jim & all of his family and friends are in our prayers...


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

another sad day for ogf,may they never be forgotten! RIP Jim! hope you and Rick are up there catching 20 pound saugeye


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A prayer for my buddy:

Just as the mist it rises
Then vanishes way down the stream
Jim too has come and then left us
Today it seems like a dream
That he was so much part of our lives
That he lived and loved as we do
Now he has left our hearts and his home
Like the fish that a fisherman threw
Back in the lake to go on its way
And that is what Jim is doing today
To a bright new world, see the sun glitter
As he drifts from sight, though our tears are bitter
We know that he, like the Saugeyes leap
Will always be there in our memories deep


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Jim.. Its all happening too quick..
We will miss ya man..


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

RIP Jim and Rick.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely awful news yet again. My heart goes out to Darlene and everyone that knew Jim. HUGE loss for the angling community as a whole. Wow, still can't believe they are both gone.

RIP Brother.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i didnt know jim but its been a bad week!!!
my heart goes out to all who knew jim and his family...
gods speed jim!!! take care you 2!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What a crappy week

I really enjoyed the time I got to spend with Jim. One trip we shared to mosquito has always been one of my most memorable and fun fishing trips I have ever been on. I will miss everything about him

My prayers are with all in these difficult times


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

What a week! RIP Jim. But as you always told anyone I sent out to see you, "tell Bob he forgot this!" Here's one back to you Jim! He knows what I mean.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

What else can be said? RIP Jim.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

More awful news. 

I think the man upstairs needed a couple great fishermen. Well he got two of the best people you could ever know too. I was lucky enough to meet Jim and hang out with him some. I remember one time some OFGers were staying at the Plantation in Huron/Vermilion. It was back in 2004 I believe. Lundy, Shake, Jim, myself and others were across the street having some beers and food. That night we came up with the idea of having a little tournament in the fall. That little tournament turned into the Hawgfest. Jim was the kind of guy that you just liked being around. When going to an OGF event one of my complaints is that there is never enough time. Never enough time to visit and talk with all of the members. Jim was one of the guys that I always tried to meet with and converse. We lost some good guys the last couple of days.


Man what a tough time.   

Condolences to his family.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Rest in peace Jim. :G:G:G


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

altho its sunny and bright out side my day turned cloudy and gloomy when i got the phone call. rip JIM COREY. like thousands out there i am a better person for knowing JIM COREY. i am to broke up to say good bye to JIM but i will say untill we meet again. my prayers go to jim and his family.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not something I wanted to hear today after yesterday's news.
We know they are in a better place today.
Rest in peace Jim & Rick. I'm sure your watching over us. I know I'll be happy to see this week end, not one I want to remember.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my thoughts and prayers go out to Darlene and Jims family...............I am gonna miss you Jim !!

God Bless !!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

This is awfull news. But Jim's pain is gone. Many knew him as an angler, many knew him as the bait and tackle guy. I knew him by his laugh and smiling face. Jim, Set the Hook, your on a good one.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sad to hear for sure, its been a bad week. my condolenses to his friends and family.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What a sad week for OGF and the angling world. Two great friends lost. I am extremely saddened by their passing. I think of all the fishing knowledge those two took with them. But then, I think of all they shared with people, a lot of us on this site. They both were the genuine article, always helpful and willing to share their wisdom. 

I consider myself blessed to have met and known those gentlemen. Thank you for all you've done and the legacy you've left us. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

While I never had the pleasure of meeting either man, the outpouring on these forums show how many lives they touched.
I offer my sincerest condolensces to their friends and family.
Dan


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I was just on the telephone with Tim (btmline) talking about my tournament shirt, and was letting him know the news of jim being hospitalized last nite, and then he gave me the horrible news of his passing, My mouth just hung open and it took my breath away, and tears filled my eyes...It has been a hard week for all of us here on OGF, lets remember that God is always with us no matter how rough things get, and we all know that Jim and Rick both are up there having the times of their lives...

RIP Jim and Rick, you will both be missed by all! God bless the families and friends of these two great men!

Again, I will be taking donations at the Baltic Fishermans Swap meet tomorrow for the Corey's and I will be taking it out to Cripple Creek early next week...


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

RIP Jim!!! We are gonna miss you! Like others have said that trip down 250 to tappan is gonna be bittersweet. Man, unbelievable! We will be praying for Darlene and friends and family.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

R.i.p. :f


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

RIP Jim you will now be in a fishing paradise


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sad news. Jim was always willing to help fellow fisherman. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

RIP Jim...you've taught me a lot about fishing, and I never even met you. Thank you.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

man, this is gettin' tough!!! R.I.P Jim!!! i can almost hear th BS flyin' between him n rick now...


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

R.i.p. My condolences to all.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Rest in peace Jim. You gave to the sport, shared your knowledge, and you will be missed...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences to Lewis and Husky on the loss of your dear friend. 

My only in-person experience with Jim was at the Cheshire ramp (Alum) after a saugeye tourney weigh-in around 9 or 10 yrs ago. I was just a spectator and Jim vaguely knew who I was through one of the sites. I'll always remember how Jim hung around that day to talk with me and answer all of my silly saugeye questions long after his tournament buddies had left the launch area. What a class act. That always stood out in my mind. Like someone once said, Jim's gruff exterior masked a true heart of gold. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

RIP Jim Corey .


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Sorry for the loss! The memories is what will keep them alive!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

You will be dearly missed Jim RIP


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

this is rough....may you both have a great and never ending fishing trip....love husk


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

RIP Jim, 
Thanks for sharing so much of your life with so many humble fishermen and women.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sadden from this,they have just moved on to the best fishing hole.I'm so glad that i got to meet Jim at the party,he will be missed but not forgotten, thank you Jim for all you have done for so many people,rest in peace good friend,mark


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

RIP Jim, you will be missed.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Rick and Jim I never had the pleasure to shake either one of your hands..But the many friends you left behind will keep your memories forever...God has called you home so that means your job here on earth is complete...Now you can fish that big silver lake where someday we may all join you....Rest in Peace my OGF Friends.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Our prayers are with Jim and Misfit, Rest In peace.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Only met Jim once. A truely nice guy. Talked fishing for hours.
A great loss to the OGF family. RIP.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

It&#8217;s with a heavy heart that I make this post and send my condolences to the families of Rick and Jim. As hard as they are it&#8217;s the moments like this that make you look at your self and put things in your life into prospective. It makes you thankful for the things you have. It also reminds you that the next time your Dad, Grandpa, Uncle or the Old Timer down the street says hey let&#8217;s go fishing sometime, do your best to make it happen because you never know when that sometime won&#8217;t come back around. Jim and Rick thanks for your contributions and good luck at the big pond in the sky.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Can some one please clarify this for me I never met either one of these gentlemen in person..Net posted a Pic. I am taking this is Misfit...And Lewis posted a Pic I am taking this is Jim...Please tell me if I am correct...If so they look like someone I would have been proud to stand beside..JIM....CL....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim Corey is the guy with the black beard holding the Crappie in this thread.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

R I P my friend
the twister's


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sure gonna miss stopping by Cripple Creek and swapping stories with Jim. And it is sad he was so close to seeing his dream come true of his new bait shop. He was a really nice person. Happy trails Jim.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Lewis... Is that a pic. of Misfit that Net posted in the other thread...JIM....CL.....


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

This is just horrible, at least both of them are in no more pain up in heaven. Praying here for all the famlies.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

my heartfelt condolences to Jim's family and friends. I did not know Jim, nor did I ever meet him, but he's obviously touched a lot of lives (as did Rick).


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Is that a pic. of Misfit that Net posted in the other thread...JIM....CL.....


Yes, that was a pic of Misfit that I posted in the Misfit thread.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Never met Jim but my dad and brother lived near him. They say he was a great guy who would do anything to help people out. A true loss to the fishing community, my prayers go out to Jims family. R.I.P. Jim.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.legacy.com/timesreporter/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=140690785


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

I also got the opportunity to socialize with Jim on a number of occasions...another gentle soul lost from our community. Both Jim and Rick had a simple passion for fishing that will stay with many of us.

Peace be with him and his family.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Lewis said:


> http://www.legacy.com/timesreporter/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=140690785


the times reporter is my locol paper, signed the guestbook early today but cant read the guestbook??? seems there is an issue somwhere? thanks for posting this, my browser wouldnt copy the url??


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I was fortunate to have met Jim at Piedmont on the ice a couple years ago, he helped put me on some fish that day. We talked for quite some time at the end of the evening and I knew I had met a true sporstman that day. I can say the same about Jim as I can Misfit, I'm a better person for having known them......RIP


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks lewis for posting it. i don t know how,


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Jim and Rick..........Hey ARGEE! here they come...show them around.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree with everyone jim will be very deeply missed and i got 2 talk to jim a few times and he was a great guy r.i.p jim


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hey frank ,just think,,the three of them get to go to lake erie, se ,or sw anytime they want....hope there having fun!!!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Rick was a regular customer at my store and I was a regular customer at Jim's store. There are no two finer gentlemen in Ohio's fishing community than Misfit and Corey. 
I had not been on OGF lately and when I logged on today I was crushed.
Love you guys...
Doug


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Jim was respected and liked from many Ohio anglers. Jim Corey AKA spoon man was a graet ambassador to all spieces of fishermen from catfishs to walleyes. Jim was known in all the differnt clubs in Ohio, because he was a great fisherman, and loved to share his many years of fishing knowledge with everyone even those he was fishing against in tournaments. I know several people that have won lots of money because, Jim would take the time to show them how to fish a spoon properly. Jim was a great friend to me and will be missed by many people.


----------



## beakflowers (Mar 15, 2009)

Jim was one of the coolest guys i was looking foward seeing him this year!!! RIP


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

We have lost another great one... My heart felt condolences to Jim's family and loved ones.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

RIP Jim. You will be missed.


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

wow i was distroyed when i read this on another site, i was a regular at his shop and spent many hours sittin at that table in his store and bs 'in bout catfishing , jim you will be severely missed............love ya man


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, Jim too!!! You will be greatly missed Jim RIP
My condolences to his family and friends.

LoweBoat


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

My brother and I have a cabin near Piedmont and whenever we would go there, I would always drive the extra 15 miles out of my way to stop, shop, and shoot the breeze with Jim. What a great guy, and someone I will miss. He was always part of my trips. See you one day, my friend. 

Bowhunter


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

I can only say I'm a better person and angler for knowing and befriending jimmy over the last 5 years. Last time to Piedmont when other boats weren't doing so good, jimmy, myself and my brother Chuck pulled 41 Saugeyes which was just another day at the office for Jim. A true professional and one of the finest human beings I've ever known! There's no doubt the good lord has the best vibe fishing partner sitting next to him. Good fishing my friend until we meet again. 
ChappyC


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

A true Sportsman and Gentleman. Only shop in the area always open. Sorry to here the news. Best wishes to his family.


----------



## tdancy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am praying for the family and send my condolences.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I very sorry to hear this news.

Jim's bait shop is one of the main reasons I started Flatheading - the pictures of the flatheads he kept on his wall was darn impressive. He was also a very helpful individual, would gladly take the time to explain whatever questions you had.

Best wishes to his family.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim Corey was one of the nicest and most helpful men that I've known; I will miss him.

I met Jim for the 1st time five years ago at his bait shop. We talked fishing, fishing, and then some more fishing. Over the past five years, my son and I have made a regular routine of chasing the Tappan catfish every fall. While I was always most excited to get onto the water and get the baits out, the highlight of every Tappan trip for my boy was the stop at Cripple Creek Marina... aka "Jim Cory's Bait shop". When we had that 70F day last week, I told the little guy that I was going to get the boat out this week. His response, "does this mean we get to go to Jim Corey's next weekend?"

I've been fishing pretty hard for 40 years now. The absolute biggest fish that I ever caught was a flathead catfish. Without Jim's teaching and tips, I would never have caught that fish (especially since I've still got the map with the big "X" Jim marked on it showing me where to fish!). 

I owe Jim Corey a real debt of gratitude for his help in passing on the love of the sport to my son. Catfishing Tappan just won't be the same without Jim.

My most sincere condolences to Darlene.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Many years ago, when I was seeking knowledge and information on catching saugeye, I ran across an article that was written by some guy named Jim Corey. I had heard his name mentioned before from watching tourney results and also was hearing about him from some hardcore fishing guys who were describing him as some kind of fishing guru. 
By that time I had grown tired of spending many hours on the water with minimal success, so I looked the man up. I was expecting the usual general info that guys "in the know" will share with a stranger. Not much. 
Little did I know that I would be given more information than my brain could handle. Jim Corey taught me more about catching saugeye in 30 minutes than anyone else could have in a week. I had asked him about Atwood Lake that day. He told me VERY specifically where, when, how, and with what. He said that he was catching a large majority of his eyes at that time on Hopkins No=Equal Spoons in gold. He then showed me on a topo map where to fish and at what time of day, with what line, at different times of the year, etc. I will never forget the first day I applied his fishing wisdom. Now granted, it was a day made for fishing, but I absolutely tore them up!!! Let's just say that I've become somewhat of a spoon fanatic as well as a distant follower of "The Man" since then. I would correspond with him through e-mail and he would send me long detailed info at times. He probably had no idea what a monster he created. I've been making my own spoons now for a couple of years and I cannot begin to tell you how much I've enjoyed this hobby. 

So I salute you, Jim Corey. Where most other great fisherman would've sent me anywhere BUT where the fish really were, you pointed out a few of your personal hot spots. Then you showed me how to catch them once I got there. I thank you once again kind sir.
Good luck finding another guy like Jim. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats. to you too Jim Corey. You made a difference and touched a lot of peoples lives in a positive way. Hopefully we can all pass it down the line.


----------



## RamboRob08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Jim. My thoughts are prayers are with family.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

D'Arcy's Blog: Tappan Man, Jim Corey, dies of cancer
By D'Arcy Egan, The Plain Dealer 
March 16, 2010, 10:11AM
The Tappan Man is gone.

Jim Corey, 60, of Dennison, was a shining example of what is great about fishing. 

Corey died on Friday of quickly-spreading cancer. He owned the Cripple Creek Bait and Tackle Shop on the Tappan Lake shoreline. Corey loved fishing and was one of the best friends Ohio fishermen ever had. 

Especially those who wanted to improve their skills or simply catch a few crappies, catfish or saugeye.

We talked often about the fishing around his small kingdom, which included Tappan, Clendening, Atwood, Piedmont and all of the reservoirs a short drive from his small, crowded tackle shop.

He never owned a slick boat with a powerhouse outboard motor. The lakes around his shop would not allow them. He was happy to putter around in his small boat with a tiny motor, trolling for muskies and saugeye. We spent more than a few days on the water because he liked my company and wanted to show me the exceptional angling his favorite lakes had to offer. 

Corey had a dream that almost, but not quite, came to fruition.

The bearded outdoorsman spent many months building a new Cripple Creek shop just down the road. There so many obstacles, but Corey was obstinate. He was never a quitter. He came so frustratingly close to opening the new shop before being diagnosed a few weeks ago with cancer. 

Corey tirelessly promoted fishing. He encouraged young anglers and embraced old-timers. Corey always told the truth. If the fish werent biting at Tappan or Clendening, Corey would offer alternate opporunities. Sometimes he would say the best bet would be to stay home, even though it would mean he wouldnt sell as many fishing lures, minnows or nightcrawlers.

You would always find the love of Coreys life, his girlfriend Darlene Ayers and his little dog, Half Pint, at the shop. And some great stories, most about fishing. 

Corey was the angling expert of the region. And he ached to share that knowledge. His many friends showed up at his shop recently to hold a benefit ice fishing tournament, even though the fishing was almost impossible. But it wasnt about the fishing. It was a gathering to say goodbye to the Tappan Man.

The last chance to do that is today (Tuesday, March 16) at the Gowins Funeral Home in Gnadenhutten from 6-9 p.m., the only service planned. Donations should be made to the funeral home to help pay for Coreys funeral.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks D'Arcy for the great tribute to Jim. He will definitely be missed, but leaves a huge legacy of fishermen he pointed in the right direction, me included.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Rest In Peace Jim , for many years i bought my bait at his shop ,they really were the most friendly ,and helpfull people i have ever met. You will surely be missed Jim .


----------



## pisces (Apr 30, 2004)

I remember the first time I met Jim. It was at his shop back in 2004. We had a get together with a bunch of others from the old site (GFO). From that day on I had some great times out that way. Some of you might have forgotten that Jim was part of this site from the very beginning. I will always look back on them days as some of my very best years. Our first OGF member appreciation outting was held at his shop, and you all in charge of this site now remember just how great that was. Jim will be missed. Thats the best thing one can say about another human being. Rick...THE CATKING....


----------

